# Got some free plants from PetsMart



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

I was on the way home and decided to stroll into petsmart and looked at some plants, most of them were dying because one of their plant lights were out, so the guy there said I could have some that looked like they were dying, so I took 4 of them home and trimmed the dead pieces off. forgot the names of em' ...


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

cant beat that


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice pick ups. Love free stuff, and they will look great in 2 months!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Great pickup, are you going to take them out of the pots?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yea take them out of the pots. You will get a much cleaner look out of your tank.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks guys!,

i just got hooked up with more plants, but im deciding on wether to get a power head or a C02 pump, it seem like i got enough surface movement from the 2 HOB power filters ( ac 110 & a filter that came with the 55 set up) so would it be better if I just get the C02 pump?? I got sand and using root tabs by API. & if I need the C02 pump would I need a C02 meter?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

what do you mean by co2 pump?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

oh i mean C02 injection, sorry


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

you'll do fine without co2 with those plants. Nothing wrong with your setup, just set back and watch them grow.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

cool thank you!!

well heres an updated pic of the tank... so i should be fine with no C02 injection right?


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

nice


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

well i went to the LFS today and got a Koralie circulation pump and my p's seem to like it.....and i went to go get Seachem's Flourish but got the comprehensive formula by mistake instead of the excel =/ is there much of a diff. if so I am planning to go back tomm. and exchange...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well excel is kinda like co2 buts its the actual chemical or w.e that goes into the plant after the co2 has been converted (or something close to that)

The comprehensive is a mix of different nutrients like iron and other micro or macro nutrients.

I would pick up an excel as well.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice setup man. I'm also considering putting live plants in my tank. Right now i have plastic plants, but it doesn't look good.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks guys for all the help! i went back and got the excel, the plants are doing great and those anacharis plants are growing like crazy, but yea the P's love it



khmerboiRED said:


> Nice setup man. I'm also considering putting live plants in my tank. Right now i have plastic plants, but it doesn't look good.


hey thanks bro, yea i use to have plastic plants as well, but when i saw the guys that compete in fully planted tanks i was hooked!


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

ok everything is cool, plants are fine... but now I notice some white spots building up against the glass... so I just got the magnet cleaner and just wiped it off.... so what is that stuff??

im now using excel and everything is still the same, oh and now im using a Koralia Power head.

so any thoughts??


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah once you go live plants you'll never go back to plastic ones. Like everyone else I used plastic plants but when I got back into fish keeping with piranha I went all out and went real plants. I think people jsut waaay over think it when it comes to plants. I mean theyre just plants. If you can keep your fish alive you shouldnt have much trouble keeping plants alive. I started out jsut dosing with flourish comprehensive for the first year I kept plants. 3 months later I have a jungle in my tank. I now dose with flourish and excel. The excel seems to help with algae. From my experience anyway. I also use root tabs once in a while. Mostly on my swords or when putting in new plants. As for your white spots. Only white spots Ive ever had in my tank are baby snails. Any algae on my glass has either been shades of green or brown. Your tank looks like its doing very well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

ju5tin95 said:


> ok everything is cool, plants are fine... but now I notice some white spots building up against the glass... so I just got the magnet cleaner and just wiped it off.... so what is that stuff??
> 
> im now using excel and everything is still the same, oh and now im using a Koralia Power head.
> 
> so any thoughts??


I may be experiencing the same sort of white spot epidemic. Mine are like small dots that would be the equivalent to a pencil tip in size. They've been around for about a week now although still can't figure out what they are. A lot of people have said snail eggs but I'm not quite sure thats the answer. Any updated pics?


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

roccov12345 said:


> ok everything is cool, plants are fine... but now I notice some white spots building up against the glass... so I just got the magnet cleaner and just wiped it off.... so what is that stuff??
> 
> im now using excel and everything is still the same, oh and now im using a Koralia Power head.
> 
> so any thoughts??


I may be experiencing the same sort of white spot epidemic. Mine are like small dots that would be the equivalent to a pencil tip in size. They've been around for about a week now although still can't figure out what they are. A lot of people have said snail eggs but I'm not quite sure thats the answer. Any updated pics?
[/quote]

well Ive changed my substrate to blk sand and added a blk background, ill get some pics up tonight, but yea those white spots are still there.... still no news as to wth it is?


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

Syphon them out.. I'll bet its lil parasites but its soo hard to see them clearly without a microscope.. take a sample out and put a drop on the lenses and look at it.. you'll see the legs trying to swim.


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

roccov12345 said:


> ok everything is cool, plants are fine... but now I notice some white spots building up against the glass... so I just got the magnet cleaner and just wiped it off.... so what is that stuff??
> 
> im now using excel and everything is still the same, oh and now im using a Koralia Power head.
> 
> so any thoughts??


I may be experiencing the same sort of white spot epidemic. Mine are like small dots that would be the equivalent to a pencil tip in size. They've been around for about a week now although still can't figure out what they are. A lot of people have said snail eggs but I'm not quite sure thats the answer. Any updated pics?
[/quote]

pics are kinda dark, my rbp's are really dark now and the colors are nice =)
heres a video too


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Fish look good! I had the same prob a week ago. I did like a 45% water change then one day later I did around a 30% and they havent been back.. Could be I was just slackin on my changes but thats all cleared up now.


----------

